# The Calendars Are Ordered



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, I ordered the calendars yesterday. It'll take approximately a week. At this time I would like to give a special thank you to Stephen, Poison_Us, for all his help in resizing some of the pics. I don't think there's any way I could have figured out how to do that. Also, I contacted VistaPrint before I placed the order. I wanted to buy one calendar at the regular price to make sure it looked okay, but lock the sale price for the larger order. They basically said they couldn't do that, so I took a chance and ordered 25.  They were $7.99 each, and I think we were figuring another $3.00 per calendar to go back to the ABN site, and then I'm guessing $4.00 to ship. That would make a total of $14.99. If you're interested in purchasing a calendar, send me an e-mail at rockhounder55@yahoo.com, and I'll give you the address to send a check. Thanks all for your patience.  ~Mike


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 14, 2012)

Splendid work Mike!

 Do we have to pay with a check or are electronic payments accepted?


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't have a way to accept electronic payment, Plummy. I guess I'm still in the 20th century. []  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome!  Can't wait to get one


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 15, 2012)

will money orders work as payment?


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> will money orders work as payment?


 
 Someone else asked me about money orders, md1998. I don't see a problem taking them if that's easier for you. Oh wait! Are they counterfeit ones? [8|] Send me an e-mail at rockhounder55@yahoo.com, and I'll give you the address to send it. Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## JohnN (Jan 18, 2012)

Are there still calendars available? If so, I will contact you shortly.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 18, 2012)

Great job Mike! Maybe this should be listed in general chat also for those who don't venture over here. I hope everyone who's pic got in was able to put an order in. Thanks for all the hours you put in on this project Mike [] I be in touch with you tonight ~


----------



## PASodas (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey folks, newbie here . . . just spent the last 5 hrs catching up on the calendar project (great photos) . . . cudos to Mike and all others involved.  I would be interested in 2 calendars if available.  Mike, I'll email you for payment address.  Thanx, Jeff


----------

